# For all the TR Hardliners.



## JOwen (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm looking for some input from all the TRers on this list. Those that come from the ultra conservative vein such as the Presbyterian Reformed Church, Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland, RPCNA, Heritage Reformed Church, Free Reformed Church, Free Church Continuing etc...

What I am wondering is would your federation or congregation ever permit a Reformed Baptist to come to the table in a provisional way? I know from my own history in the Free Pres of Scotland, Strict and Particular Baptists, when visiting certain congregations during the summer were permitted in a provisional way to the Lord's Supper. Would any of your congregations allow this?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## MW (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Jerrold. The Free Church tradition in general allows for antipaedobaptists at the Lord's table. The FPs and APs would have carried on this tradition. Blessings!


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 30, 2006)

I have discussed the issue of church membership for baptists with out pastor, and he has affirmed that Baptists are not able to become members. This is due to the "great sin" (WCF) of neglecting the ordinance of baptism to one's infants/small children. I can't speak specifically to our official church stance on this issue, but it would seem to me that the same line of reasoning would apply.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 30, 2006)

My RB friends always communed with us at the RPCNA. Even SBCers are allowed.


----------



## ADKing (Nov 30, 2006)

JOwen said:


> I'm looking for some input from all the TRers on this list. Those that come from the ultra conservative vein such as the Presbyterian Reformed Church, Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland, RPCNA, Heritage Reformed Church, Free Reformed Church, Free Church Continuing etc...
> 
> What I am wondering is would your federation or congregation ever permit a Reformed Baptist to come to the table in a provisional way? I know from my own history in the Free Pres of Scotland, Strict and Particular Baptists, when visiting certain congregations during the summer were permitted in a provisional way to the Lord's Supper. Would any of your congregations allow this?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.



Do you mean by "provisional way" those baptists who may be visiting and wish to commune in a Presbyterian congregation or do you mean baptists who want to become communing members?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 30, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I have discussed the issue of church membership for baptists with out pastor, and he has affirmed that Baptists are not able to become members. This is due to the "great sin" (WCF) of neglecting the ordinance of baptism to one's infants/small children. I can't speak specifically to our official church stance on this issue, but it would seem to me that the same line of reasoning would apply.




No offense brother, but that seems to be an extreme position.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 30, 2006)

armourbearer said:


> Hi Jerrold. The Free Church tradition in general allows for antipaedobaptists at the Lord's table. The FPs and APs would have carried on this tradition. Blessings!




Thanks Matthew, that is a help.

Blessings!


----------



## JOwen (Nov 30, 2006)

ADKing said:


> Do you mean by "provisional way" those baptists who may be visiting and wish to commune in a Presbyterian congregation or do you mean baptists who want to become communing members?



Hello David, 
"Provisional way" means that for one reason or another they are in our area, are known to the elders, have met with them, and wish to come to the table. Not members.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 30, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I have discussed the issue of church membership for baptists with out pastor, and he has affirmed that Baptists are not able to become members. This is due to the "great sin" (WCF) of neglecting the ordinance of baptism to one's infants/small children. I can't speak specifically to our official church stance on this issue, but it would seem to me that the same line of reasoning would apply.




Yes, I understand that they can't become members, but what about the table in a provisional way? This is my question.

Blessings!

JL


----------



## ADKing (Nov 30, 2006)

Our Basis of Union has the following provision.

"_Regarding guests, who are communicant members of other reformed Protestant denominations/congregations, a brief catechetical examination in the Shorter Catechism is required before partaking at the Lord’s Table_". 

Although I have not personally encountered such a request from a reformed baptist yet, I would imagine that should he be able to sustain such an examination he would be allowed to commune with us "provisionally".


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 30, 2006)

I think any Christian that is in good standing of a true Church and adheres to the Nicene Creed should be allowed to commune. How can we make Westminster the definition of Christianity?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2006)

WrittenFromUtopia said:


> I think any Christian that is in good standing of a true Church and adheres to the Nicene Creed should be allowed to commune. How can we make Westminster the definition of Christianity?



How do you define a true church?


----------



## brymaes (Nov 30, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> How do you define a true church?


How 'bout WCF 25?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 30, 2006)

The RPCNA I'm familiar with fully fenced the tables. I'm shocked to hear of one that isn't!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2006)

theologae said:


> How 'bout WCF 25?



I was specifically asking Gabe, especially his reference to the Nicene Creed. Many Baptists (and perhaps some others) would balk at it, specifically the phrase "one holy Catholic and Apostolic Church."


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 2, 2006)

ADKing said:


> Our Basis of Union has the following provision.
> 
> "_Regarding guests, who are communicant members of other reformed Protestant denominations/congregations, a brief catechetical examination in the Shorter Catechism is required before partaking at the Lord’s Table_".
> 
> Although I have not personally encountered such a request from a reformed baptist yet, I would imagine that should he be able to sustain such an examination he would be allowed to commune with us "provisionally".


Rev. King - just out of curiosity, how extensive is the Shorter Catechism examination?


----------



## ADKing (Dec 2, 2006)

Theoretical said:


> Rev. King - just out of curiosity, how extensive is the Shorter Catechism examination?



I think it probably varies depending on the minister giving it. We do _not_ expect visitors to be able to recite all of the questions/answers. It is used as an outline for making sure the broad topics of the faith are covered: What man is to believe concerning God with respect to the Scripture's authority, God's nature, creation, man's fall, Christ's work, as well as the duty that God requires of man in the commandments, and means of grace.


----------

